# Yanmar owners



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hello everyone.

I am very curious about how many owners of Yanmar actually participate on this forum. 

A while ago, and on a different website, a gentleman requested information from all owners of this particular tractor. He asked for model numbers; engine serial numbers, chassis numbers and any pertinent information. He did this and compiled a quite lengthy, and informative list as participation grew. 

The thread grew into many pages as the information grew, and the original idea was to compile a quick reference list available and accessible by all. Suddenly the original poster and his information was no longer available (or I somehow lost it). I don't think his intention was to utilize information for personal use, but I never found it again.

Now I am not the most savvy computer user for sure. But it would be a fountain of information to compile, catalog and post the results. I am afarid that I use the written notebook method and constantly ruffle through the papers for my own reference. 

This is just a thought, and wanted to share. 

Regards, Mark


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

That's a good idea, Mark. This is a relatively young site, so it might take awhile to build the Yanmar info, but there is a lot of potential as people find or are told of this site.

I can't contribute anything, as I don't own the Yanmar imports that you are talking about. However, I am really pleased with my JD 2210 which is built by Yanmar, and has a Yanmar 3cyl diesel. I have read that JD might be dropping Yanmar diesels from there tractor lines, where the Yanmar diesels have really proved themselves. I also read that they might be going to all JD diesels, which are good motors in their own right. 
Don't know if this will affect the future of the 2210 or 790/990 which are also built by Yanmar. Needless to say, Yanmar builds a reliable, proven diesel motor. 

I have seen only a couple of imported Yanmar tractors. I have always heard they are good tractors.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes Mark , hang in there...people are joining all the time here and as we get larger numbers then we will have more a diversity of tractor owners like Yanmar, Hinomoto, etc. I'm just a Yanmar wanna be right now. That little 1610 you built sounds about right. It and a Hinomoto E18D. I guess i'll need two tractors. . Hard to justify any right now with just a little over an acre ground....but someday.
You are right about the JD engine thing Mow. As i had mentioned before that JD and Yanmar might be parting ways. If that happens (and it looks like it's a sure thing), then don't expect Yanmar to go away quietly. They have built a solid foundation and reputation in this country. If they do decide to sell here under their own name then they should have a big price advantage over the big 3. Before , they would have to sell to the other manufacturer first like deere, or any of the other japanese tractors sold under other names then everybody involved has to make a profit. They could sell direct to the public under their name. They could compete with Mahindra, kioti and some of the other cheaper priced tractors. I can see it now...JD sues Yanmar for unfair price advantage. Oooohhh, the plot thickens..


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Mow, 

As far as I'm concerned your Deeres' are what makes a perfect footnote that might read*#2TC20 engine parts interchange with JD6217. This is an example of course.

Mark


----------

